# مواسير hpde



## darkbat (15 يوليو 2016)

ما هى المواصفات الفنية والاختبارات االلازمة لتمديد وتركيب مواسير hpde تحت الارض


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يوليو 2016)

*Hdpe*

HDPE
High-density polyethylene

إنظر الكتب المرفقة​


----------



## nofal (16 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 يوليو 2016)

وجزاكم خيرا


----------

